# Petsmart refused obedient class for APBT pup



## Rock Pit (Apr 14, 2013)

Sorry for the long post.. I attached pics as a thank you for reading 

There's something that's always weighed heavily on my mind since I first got my APBT 6 years ago.

I found my dog rocky at 7 weeks old from a backyard breeder. The very next day I brought my dog Rocky with my sister to Petsmart to ask about their obedient classes they were advertising. My sister took a shopping cart and looked around with Rocky as I asked for information about the classes.

The clerk was helpful and gave me a pamphlet to look at as she went to find a class trainer. The trainer came up and asked me how old my dog was, I said 7 weeks, she told me by the time classes start my pup would be old enough to begin in the classes. She told me all about the classes and what they do and what to expect out of it. I was excited.

Just then my sister came up with Rocky after looking around and the trainer was looking my dog down and said he was a cutie, what type of dog is he? I said an APBT..and I just felt everything just get really uncomfortable. She told me that they would accept Rocky into the class but only for 4 weeks.

He'd be 3 months old after 4 weeks of classes, then he gets kicked out? Why? They said because of his breed they can't have him in class after 3 months of age.

I was totally heart broken and just hurt. I was treated so nicely until they found out my puppy wasn't a golden retriever. I told them I'd think about it and went to finish my shopping. We were shopping for about 30 minutes. Having fun because this is my first dog I've owned since I was about 7. We tried on a few shirts and head pieces such as hats for the fun of it. And I got all his doggy essentials plus some, and then the trainer came back and told me she doesn't think I should stay in the store any longer because the puppy is so young I'm going to get him sick. And basically tried to shoo us out of the store. So terribly rude!

Anyways, I'm just wondering if this is normal? The fact that places such as Petsmart wouldn't allow an APBT in their classes after 3 months old? I was so hurt and just the day after getting my Rocky I began realizing how I was going to be treated and looked at for owning such a breed.

Needless to say, I didn't give them anymore of my money and didn't take them up on the offer for a useless 4 week class.

Pictures of Rocky that day:


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Honestly, ur better off not goin to Petsmart for training anyways... theyre trainers are only trained themselves for a short time and are usually full of crap anyways... regardless what area are u from? Maybe someone here can point u in the direction of a good trainer.  and Rocky is awful cute!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes my Ex works for Petsmart corporate.....don't go to Petsmart for anything other than kibble. You're correct that they do not take bully breeds in most classes.

Rocky is adorable btw  Treat him with love!


----------



## pitbull4life (Mar 27, 2013)

That's a shame. The petsmart in my areas isn't like that at all. I bring mine in there all the time and the people that work there stop and compliment her and pet her. I've only had one issue in there and it was with some women. As soon as she saw my dog she grabbed her kid and pulled him to the other side of her.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't give them any money, hope you left your shit in a basket and went elsewhere. They also ban pit bull type dogs from day care and boarding. I am NOT saying I want them in day care or boarding. What I am saying is any breed ban is not good in regards to BSL. I have never heard of the 3 month limit on training. The problem is all stores vary by location and do not follow the corporate policy. They also judge based off appearance and are not experts. You should not have a problem going to the store, if you so choose, just day care, training or boarding.

I try to go to local pet stores only and stay away from chains. 

In regards to your puppies age, she was rude about it, but she was right you should not have it on any ground (or flooring) but your own until final shots are given, around 4 months old. Not even walks out of your yard. They can pick up disease from other animals without all their vaccines.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

pitbull4life said:


> That's a shame. The petsmart in my areas isn't like that at all. I bring mine in there all the time and the people that work there stop and compliment her and pet her. I've only had one issue in there and it was with some women. As soon as she saw my dog she grabbed her kid and pulled him to the other side of her.


Oh yes, the staff might be friendly and want u to spend ur money there, but the corporation that makes the rules for training/grooming/boarding... now that's a different story...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbull4life (Mar 27, 2013)

I had one of the trainers come up to us once and ask me if I wanted to join training classes. People aren't like that around here luckily. I just think some areas are different.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Every experience is different. I ended up taking Odin thru a training course from my local and very good pit bull rescue group. I got a discount for adopting him from the shelter... but they also have applications for low price scholarships.... so OP, be sure to ask around!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Oh yes, the staff might be friendly and want u to spend ur money there, b*ut the corporation that makes the rules for training/grooming/boarding... now that's a different story...
> *
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hence why she is my EX :roll::hug: hehe


----------



## Rock Pit (Apr 14, 2013)

Odin, I live in the Metro Detroit area of Michigan. I'd like to get Rocky a trainer, but I was so put off with being denied classes in the beginning because of his breed it kinda deterred me from looking any further. I thought I could train him myself, but I didn't do the best job in some areas. Rocky is great, he just needs a great deal of leash training and some basics. He's 6 now so I feel like I lost valuable time.

And yes, Ames,I rarely ever go to Petsmart anymore. Mainly for moral reasons stemming from the morals of the corporation itself. I just moved last year and I moved right down the road from a local pet shop. It's not as much fun as the big chains but it has all the essentials and that's all that matters.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Don't get discouraged. I wasn't denied or given a limit for training at PetsMart when we first got Cain although we never did training there. But definitely look around like she said. A local rescue is offering training sessions where I'm at and I just signed Cain up for them. You just have to find the right place 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Look for a local training club. I found one in my area that was cheaper than pet smart and the trainers competed in obedience trials with their personal dogs. Puppy classes were only $25 for the complete 6 week course.


----------



## Oje (Apr 14, 2012)

That cant be a corporate policy and has to just be something someone at that store is putting in place.

I have a lady at the Petsmart near me who asks me all the time if i want training for Carter. But its funny because she comes up and says OMG look at him! I love pitbulls... have you ever thought about training for him?

I feel like you can replace pitbull with any other breed and she says it a thousand times a day. How does she know he's not already trained? lol


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

I used to take my girl as a pup to get her nails grinded...did it about 4 times no problem...then one day i walked in like always...and they looked at her and said "sorry we don't accept pit bulls" and i got upset and said "well you have done them 4 times before and had no problems" and they just shrugged and told me they wouldn't do it...oh well their money loss...


----------



## dday (Oct 5, 2010)

Odin is correct, you are better off getting a professional trainer. But I do believe the pets mart trainer did make a good point about 7 weeks being to young to be in the store where other dogs have been. The Pets Mart near me also has a vet, so there are alot of sick dogs going in there as well. I personally don't believe a pup should leave the litter until 8 to 9 weeks old as it is, and I won't let my dog out where other dogs may have been until their at least 3 months . Beautiful brindle by the way.


----------



## gerhart (Apr 14, 2013)

idk why they are so races against pits. When I got my boxer I when to petco and got him in training class and only 2 dogs in the class and were my boxer and a pit. The trainer didn't care bout breed he love them all. Her and I like 3 to 5 month after we found out that the family that owned the pit return it to the breeder and the trainer said they are stupid cuz pits are awesome and is no reason to get rid of the pit just cuz he growl to to some one. I took my boxer, my pit and my shit zu to the dog park today and is my pit first time there and around other dogs.my pit diablo he growl and no one said anything all they said was aww so cute and sweet. Diablo is my first pit ever and they are not a bad dog whatsoever. if it wasn't cuz the city only allow 3 dog in household I would have a pit rescue just like tia Torrez and shorty Rossi.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

You know bass pro shops allow dogs right? If your looking for socialization and places to go in public try there. I would buy something little but most pups get a kick out of their big fish tanks.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

ames said:


> You know bass pro shops allow dogs right? If your looking for socialization and places to go in public try there. I would buy something little but most pups get a kick out of their big fish tanks.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I didnt know that!!! Thanks ames now I have another excuse to sneak off to bass pro!!! I usually take a dog to the feed store and Barber shop with me. (My Barber loves dogs and actually complain if I dnt bring a dog when I go in for a cut)


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Petsmart PETCO etc.. doesn't see a dime from me.


----------



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)

That's ridiculous. Maybe you can go to another petsmart in your area, or another trainer at that store. Petsmart's puppy class is 6 weeks and I paid $110 for it. Get him his shots, you should already be training basic commands, and sign him up after 12 weeks.Just say pit mix. He is such a cutie, im sure everyone will love him. Its mainly just for socializing and obeying commands with distractions. He will learn as much as you train him. You dont necessarily need puppy class, but its fun. Id suggest training with praise as much as you can, rather than with treats. After my pup grows to... about 1, she's going to the acadamy like my others, and they dont use treats, just praise and maybe a toy. We also trained in German, so noone else could tell your dog what to do. Its a good idea, tama (tuh-mah) is come, seets is sit, nine is no.... they are the only ones I use, everything else is english for us..... also hand signals, try to designate a signal for each verbal command


----------



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)

gerhart said:


> idk why they are so races against pits. When I got my boxer I when to petco and got him in training class and only 2 dogs in the class and were my boxer and a pit. The trainer didn't care bout breed he love them all. Her and I like 3 to 5 month after we found out that the family that owned the pit return it to the breeder and the trainer said they are stupid cuz pits are awesome and is no reason to get rid of the pit just cuz he growl to to some one. I took my boxer, my pit and my shit zu to the dog park today and is my pit first time there and around other dogs.my pit diablo he growl and no one said anything all they said was aww so cute and sweet. Diablo is my first pit ever and they are not a bad dog whatsoever. if it wasn't cuz the city only allow 3 dog in household I would have a pit rescue just like tia Torrez and shorty Rossi.


This is your 1st pit. Id say if your dog even growls at just 1 dog at the dog park, get him out of there, and dont take him back until you really know the dog. You didnt mention an age, but if its anything more than a puppy, that can turn into a bad situation


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

gerhart said:


> idk why they are so races against pits. When I got my boxer I when to petco and got him in training class and only 2 dogs in the class and were my boxer and a pit. The trainer didn't care bout breed he love them all. Her and I like 3 to 5 month after we found out that the family that owned the pit return it to the breeder and the trainer said they are stupid cuz pits are awesome and is no reason to get rid of the pit just cuz he growl to to some one. I took my boxer, my pit and my shit zu to the dog park today and is my pit first time there and around other dogs.my pit diablo he growl and no one said anything all they said was aww so cute and sweet. Diablo is my first pit ever and they are not a bad dog whatsoever. if it wasn't cuz the city only allow 3 dog in household I would have a pit rescue just like tia Torrez and shorty Rossi.


I recommend reading up on dog parks. There's a good thread on here. It's a sticky too.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

This does not supprise me. Petsmart seems anti-apbt to me. a few years ago I put on a small BBQ for folks. I went in this store to ask if I could post this on a bullitin board. They said no because the event was for pit bulls Go figure. Wont catch me in this store..


----------



## Rock Pit (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow, Ames, I had no idea! I've never actually seen a dog at Bass Pro before.

The problem I'm facing now since I didn't have Rocky trained in the beginning, is now he's a bit more intimidating, to a strangers eye. He will bark and bark. While he's on my leash he'll try to pull to get twords the other dogs or people with his back hair standing on end. 

He's actually great with our neighbor dogs and our friends dogs, even when first meeting. He loves to play with anything with four legs. 

And he'll bark with his hair standing up with new people as he approaches them. Only to timidly sniff them and eventually start licking them to death once they've met. I know it's only nerves, but I don't understand why.

Do you think he'd even be accepted into a class when he acts like this? I imagine classes are for more tame dogs.


----------



## Lacy Lou (Nov 26, 2012)

After seeing this I will never go to Petsmart again! What crap! They suck anyhow.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I hate dog parks. They are a meeting place for people who don't watch their dogs responsibly and a cesspool for diseases. Yuk.

But back to the training part. Rock Pit, if ur dog is barking on leash like that to "get at" other dogs, don't let him. Pop his collar and make him loose focus on them. Sounds like u do need to find a trainer, and like I said, not a petsmart/petco "trainer".... I don't shop at either much, usually just browse thru their clearance sections... if that.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gerhart (Apr 14, 2013)

Cannon from NJ said:


> This is your 1st pit. Id say if your dog even growls at just 1 dog at the dog park, get him out of there, and dont take him back until you really know the dog. You didnt mention an age, but if its anything more than a puppy, that can turn into a bad situation


i understand what you are saying but how he will learn if every time he do something he is not suppose to do he get remove? He do something wrong then correct it. I want him to be friendly not aggressive. He need to face the problem and learn from it not just walk away. He is only 4 month old


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

gerhart said:


> i understand what you are saying but how he will learn if every time he do something he is not suppose to do he get remove? He do something wrong then correct it. I want him to be friendly not aggressive. He need to face the problem and learn from it not just walk away. He is only 4 month old


The "pitbull" will always be blamed. Doesn't matter how well behaved your dog is. Like I said, check out the thread on dog parks. And look at other sticks too. Taking your dog to a dog park isn't going to decrease the chance that it may or may not be dog aggressive in the future. I have 2 DA dogs that get along great with each other but not other dogs. DA is a genetic trait of the breed. Some are some aren't. Depends on the dog, not how well it was socialized around other dogs.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gerhart (Apr 14, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> The "pitbull" will always be blamed. Doesn't matter how well behaved your dog is. Like I said, check out the thread on dog parks. And look at other sticks too. Taking your dog to a dog park isn't going to decrease the chance that it may or may not be dog aggressive in the future. I have 2 DA dogs that get along great with each other but not other dogs. DA is a genetic trait of the breed. Some are some aren't. Depends on the dog, not how well it was socialized around other dogs.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


ik.remember not all situations are the same but ill check on that thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

gerhart said:


> i understand what you are saying but how he will learn if every time he do something he is not suppose to do he get remove? He do something wrong then correct it. I want him to be friendly not aggressive. He need to face the problem and learn from it not just walk away. He is only 4 month old


He will learn if u remove him because then he will realize that if he growls or acts up then he doesn't get to play with the others dogs. But seriously, most puppies are fine and the DA comes out later and then ur left confused cuz 'hes always been good around dogs'.... I let my dogs play with other dogs that are owned by people I know, not random strangers. That's just askin for trouble. Would u go over and watch a football game with a complete stranger....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## iluvmypup (Jan 31, 2013)

That is crazy. I always go to petsmart, their groomer, and banfield vet. I have only had her groomed there once, no prob. I also usually get a lot of compliments from other customers, even though she gets super excited in there. That is really sad to hear. Well petsmart lost a customer in you. that's not cool.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

There is no bias against breed at my store, not for any of our services. I think if I ever heard that from a Petsmart associate, I'd be asking to speak to the manager on duty, because that's not right. 

All big corporations suck at from time to time. But there is a lot that Petsmart does right. Like when Spindletop Pit Bull refuge was raided, they sent pallets of dog stuff and food. As a stocker, I have some idea how much a pallet of Innova costs, and that was pretty damn awesome. That's why I tend to disbelieve that any breed bias is coming from the top. But what do I know...


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

If you want you can file a complaint with the company. the only regualtions we have ( I work for pet smart in grooming) is against wolf and wolf hybrid dogs. Pit bull are not on the banned list with the company ( unless you have local BSL laws there that have banns in place, they will follow local laws )...
As an employee though I can tell you the training there is a joke, the trainers are ignorant and usually don't have extensive training to anything more then puppy socilaizing classes. Only thing I would recommend to go there for is the 1st puppy classes cause at that age they are more socializing then anything else. No employee that I know of actually uses the training there and we get free classes if we want as a job perk ( LOLOLOL).
I have been in a full out argument in the staff lounge with an ignorant instructor who thought she knew everything about " pit bulls" and wanted to educate another employee about how bad a breed they are. Trust me it got heated and just showed how ignorant they truely are. 
Like I said if you want you can file a complaint with the company itself and who knows maybe they can make it up to you in free products or something, the way she treated you based on your dogs breed is ridiculous. But I would not sweat over not getting in the class , I would seriously look for a better qualified private trainer who has experience with the breed and can actually help you in areas you find you need it.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I've considered taking a class at my store. While I don't need someone to teach me how to train -- in fact, our trainers like to ask me to help with distractions and tips on difficult dogs -- I like the idea of being able to work my dog in that kind of environment. Saturdays are ridiculous with the adoption groups and whatnot. Great chance for proofing.


----------



## angel3115 (Sep 9, 2012)

Fortunately, I didn't have any trouble when I took Phantom into my local Petco. Actually, two employees stopped to pet him and one had an apbt himself, the other knew someone that owned one. He also got to say hi to another shopper who's sister had one. I was pleasantly surprised.

As for training, we asked our vet to recommend a trainer who was familiar with the breed. He came through and the trainer was absolutely great. Phantom got into a few puppy fights during play time and she didn't bat an eyelash at it. She just showed us how to break it up, and then went on with the class.


----------



## Rock Pit (Apr 14, 2013)

angelbaby said:


> If you want you can file a complaint with the company. the only regualtions we have ( I work for pet smart in grooming) is against wolf and wolf hybrid dogs. Pit bull are not on the banned list with the company ( unless you have local BSL laws there that have banns in place, they will follow local laws )...
> As an employee though I can tell you the training there is a joke, the trainers are ignorant and usually don't have extensive training to anything more then puppy socilaizing classes. Only thing I would recommend to go there for is the 1st puppy classes cause at that age they are more socializing then anything else. No employee that I know of actually uses the training there and we get free classes if we want as a job perk ( LOLOLOL).
> I have been in a full out argument in the staff lounge with an ignorant instructor who thought she knew everything about " pit bulls" and wanted to educate another employee about how bad a breed they are. Trust me it got heated and just showed how ignorant they truely are.
> Like I said if you want you can file a complaint with the company itself and who knows maybe they can make it up to you in free products or something, the way she treated you based on your dogs breed is ridiculous. But I would not sweat over not getting in the class , I would seriously look for a better qualified private trainer who has experience with the breed and can actually help you in areas you find you need it.


It's good to know I didn't miss out on a great training program lol. I wish I knew of this site back when this first happened because I would have taken your advice and complained with the company itself on how I was treated because of his breed. I know there was no ban on APBT back when this happened and up to this day where I live.

I would have loved to be in that room with that ignorant instructor. People like that really piss me off. Especially given the fact she is an instructor there and people give their knowledge more weight.


----------



## gerhart (Apr 14, 2013)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> He will learn if u remove him because then he will realize that if he growls or acts up then he doesn't get to play with the others dogs. But seriously, most puppies are fine and the DA comes out later and then ur left confused cuz 'hes always been good around dogs'.... I let my dogs play with other dogs that are owned by people I know, not random strangers. That's just askin for trouble. Would u go over and watch a football game with a complete stranger....
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


if it a packer game yes lol


----------



## gerhart (Apr 14, 2013)

petco knows my dogs and last time my pit came with me i stayed there for 2 hours cuz ppl keeped playing with my pit.


----------

